

Apple Inc. Software Engineer – iTunes Store QA – Erlang Clojure - brucify_
https://jobs.apple.com/search?job=41287580&openJobId=41287580#&openJobId=41287580

======
brucify_
Software Engineer - iTunes Store QA

Santa Clara Valley, California, United States Posted: Jul. 17, 2015

Job Summary

Write applications and frameworks that cross a variety of domains: user
interface, backend services, realtime data visualization, etc…. A 40 hour work
week is standard, but during those hours we push to design and write inventive
code. Our work is constantly changing to meet new demands, but a list of our
recent projects includes:

\- Language agnostic harness for parallelizing execution of jobs across a
cluster of hosts. \- Communication protocol for developing system-sized
applications. \- Real time collection, storage and visualization of large
datasets. \- Rich, pageless, web applications. \- Mock clients for a variety
of systems. \- Multiple iOS and OS X applications. \- 3d user interfaces.

Description

We're offering the opportunity to work on a group that is focused on
programming. Our team believes in the value of thinking about the software we
write, improving the tools we use, and reflecting on the ideas behind it all.
We spend little time dealing with non-engineering issues, and implement
solutions with a freedom to choose technologies best suited for the task.
Throughout the year our engineers also get the opportunity to explore new
ideas that they believe could be interesting and of benefit. We work in a
variety of languages and hire qualified candidates regardless of their
language background. These are the languages we currently use, or that
influence our thinking:

Clojure Erlang Java JavaScript Objective-C Python Smalltalk Self

And these are people who've inspired us: Alan Kay Rich Hickey Bret Victor

Education

BSCS or equivalent work experience is required.

